# Another interesting stat...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Approximately 78% of Americans believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy. I am amazed.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Source…?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Source…. : "Yeah , A small bubbling spring in the foothills of Burundi, and the Mountains of the Moon . Yup . That's what I was teached . " ~ G.B.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

2 out of 3 ain't bad for me. I know the *Truth about Santa!!!*

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Was that poll token outside a primary school gate?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think there is a "fairy" around here but it's not the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan is back


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

were the questions given inside a mall or in a very public space? I'll swear up one side and down the other that they're all real if asked in front of my daughter or youngest cousins.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not a huge GWB fan but does anyone think that the poster of the picture above would wet his pants if someone posted something similar of OBonzo?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

No , of coarse knot !

Pillow Fight !

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Approximately 78% of Americans believe in any statistic quoted on the internet, even though it has been proven mathematically that 63.973% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Around 78% of Americans agree that we can do without the statistics of this economic genius.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Made up on the spot ? ...........who wood have thought …..amazing stat , thanks ChuckV ….I'm sure DKV woodn't make up anything out of the clear blue .


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

moment,

You are welcome.

This is for anyone interested in the details.









*= 63.973%*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That is definitely above my pay grade .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My source is wikipedia, the source of sources. The final word, the ultimate answer finder. All one needs is faith and anything can become true. I have faith the easter bunny is real. I have faith santa is real. And, I have faith the tooth fairy is real. Please do not mess with my faith just because it is not yours. I believe everything in wikipedia is true.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You mean week-ipidia


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I prefer wikipedia (but you can call it what you like) and it is my bible of life. I'm also easy to get along with since I don't require people to believe what I believe. I really don't care that many of you don't believe in santa, the easter bunny and the tooth fairy, and I'm still on the fence as far as believing that great hairy things roam the woods but many do. Why should I rain on their parade.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Partial poo-poo, ChuckV! I have Krauss' Electromagnetic Theory text on my bookshelf at work.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yahoo answers is the best , every answer is the absolute truth ; )

Advanced Search STEPHANiE STEPHANi… What is the difference between being delusional and reading too much into things? Please answer? If you know deep down that what you believe may not be true and you know it might be a delusion, but you still love to believe it, is it a true delusion?! ( yahoo question )

Answerer 1: If your belief is held to be absolute truth but is not congruent with world. ( yahoo answer )


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

95% of Americans believe in an invisible man in the sky. It's just a testament to a level of bovine credulity that hasn't been seen since the middle ages. DKV, I know you were looking for this to go religious so, here you go.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It only goes religious if someone takes it there. I would prefer a continued discussion of my beliefs. I get points for every conversion. I think I have Moment converted.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I have *you* converted , Dkv .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe so, Moment, maybe so…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" don't Go , stay with the All Unknown "!



!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is straight from my bible.

The Yeti or Abominable Snowman is an ape-like cryptid said to inhabit the Himalayanregion of Nepal, and Tibet. It is believed to be taller than an average human and is similar to Bigfoot.[2][3] The names Yeti and Meh-Teh are commonly used by the people indigenous to the region,[4] and are part of their history and mythology. Stories of the Yeti first emerged as a facet of Western popular culture in the 19th century.

If my bible says it is a myth then I cannot be a believer. However, it seems to fit closely with my current beliefs and so I am kind of torn between believing and hoping. Maybe it evolved from the easter bunny. That's the answer…it evolved from the EB.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Myth? Your Bible is clearly wrong, here is the evidence


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh ya! Where did you take that? Do see them often? BTW, use a small b for bible…I don't believe in big b's for stuff that I'm not totally sure about and may be struggling over. They get a big b when I can absolutely prove it's real. Obviously in this case it deserves a small b. You have proven beyond any doubt that the Yeti (notice big y) is real. Thanks, renners. Now if you could help me with the other myths and fairy tales I've heard about I'd appreciate it.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

If you don't believe then they don't bring you presents.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

the bible is real…...it exists….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My bible is wikipedia but I am not quite sure of it's infallibility. Wikipedia says the Yeti are a myth but renners proved they are real with the photo he took. Thusly the small b. I have already contacted them for an update on the Yeti subject. Now my confusion lies in where do the Yeti fit into creationism. Any ideas?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

From Wikipedia:

The Yeti or Abominable Snowman is an ape-like cryptid said to inhabit the Himalayanregion of Nepal, and Tibet. It is believed to be taller than an average human and is similar to Bigfoot.[2][3] The names Yeti and Meh-Teh are commonly used by the people indigenous to the region,[4] and are part of their history and mythology. Stories of the Yeti first emerged as a facet of Western popular culture in the 19th century.The scientific community generally regards the Yeti as a legend, given the lack of conclusive evidence,[5] but it remains one of the most famous creatures of cryptozoology. The Yeti may be considered a sort of parallel myth to the Bigfoot of North America.

Katdaddy, I don't have any relatives from Nepal or Tibet that I know of. I'm probably not related to any of the Yeti in renner's picture. Could be though…you never know. Can you help me with my latest dilemma? I'm trying to figure out how the Yeti fits into creationism and/or evolution. You seem like a smart, intelligent guy. Help me out.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude, did that guy in Moment's first video just say, "I'll teach you to punch like that?" If so, I'm stealing that as my new barfight comment. Even if you lose, you've won if anyone hears you say that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think he said "did your mom teach you to punch like that".


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For Moment:
.




.




.




.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Again for Moment (embed, hopefully):
.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

78% of of people like the Melvins
.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Even better, DKV!!!!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah, but only 5% of lumberjocks believe what DKV has to say.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

no Al the bar line is … (after getting punched in the face) ... If i wanted a kiss i woulda called your mother.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

renners proved they are real with the photo he took

But, are you sure that renners (notice the small 'r') is real?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dwaine, 5% is not too shabby.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuckv, I once received a PM from renners so he has to be real. Only real people are allowed to send PMs. That's the rule.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let me ask you guys a question. How many of you read a passage from Wikipedia to your kids each day?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I think…therefore i am….

unless I think that I'm not real….i'm so confused. I bet the Yeti know….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, let's get serious. I just watched a Youtube video on Westboro Baptist church. Someone please tell me that the video I saw is a joke and real people don't act that way. Please, anyone. Reaffirm my faith in humanity. What kind of human compassion is that?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Post the link or it didn't happen…

you know the rules


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tiny minds being filled with huge amounts of hate.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=xMbfQ117Jts


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

"allah" does not exist. However, Wiki does exist, and is verifiable and falsifiable. Wiki ain't too bad for its factuality. dkv, you are nothing more than a troll and ought to leave this site to woodworkers interested in sharing their projects.

...and yes, Westboro BC and its denizens do exist. More's the pity.

BTW, it amuses me to look at your pathetic attempts to stir up the "locals".

...and your "statistics" are without factual basis. Show me your source. Henceforth, my visits to your posts will only be for entertainment value, when I feel a need to deride some stupidity. Which isn't often, because I DO have some human compassion for the mentally challenged, after all.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Atomjack, if my Allah does not exist then the christian god does not exist and I'm not in the woodworking section…I'm in the nonshop section. I know it's easy to get confused. Also, I'm talking about Westboro Baptist in Topeka, Kansas. BTW, it amuses me that you are amused. Peace and love, Atomjack. Watch the video and tell me what you think. Since you seem to like the nonshop section I would like to discuss the video with you.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Westboro Part 2

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=7T_ok0MaLSQ


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Westboro. Well, it's obvious that real people do act that way, however disgusting that may be.
Weak minded, blinkered and easily led. That's the trouble with fanaticism. 
I don't know which is worse, that Westboro lot, or those Muslim women celebrating 9/11, dancing and shrieking in jubilation.
There's one common denominator. Religion.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am really surprised that those LJers that in the past have called me *********************************** (and worse) have not come to the defense of their Westboro bretheren. I would like to hear from those christians and understand their acceptance of such behavior. Joe, who has liberally beat on the "****************************************" should have something to say. Maybe not…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Chorus… "It's Sheep we're up against"


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The last Westboro protest - was interrupted by 300 zombies, versus the 8 Westboro Wackos.

By the way the westboro church is one extended family of lawyers.








http://www.examiner.com/article/zombies-interrupt-anti-gay-protest-by-westboro-baptist-church

Love this though….
The Westboro Baptist Church was founded by former lawyer, Fred Phelps. Phelps attempted numerous times to run for office in Kansas* as a Democrat*, but never even won a primary election. *Phelps backed Al Gore *for president in 1988,

So Westboro is a Democrat problem not a Republican one


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fred Phelps* ran for office as a *Republican *and won two terms in the state senate . He was a* good friend* of *David Duke* ,former *grand wizard of the KKK* and supported David's bid for the *Republican presidential **election* in 1992 .


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Only in the United States of America do the men and women of our Armed Forces die, so people like DKV can freely spew his dribble onto this site. It also gives me the right to not read any more of it, which I intend to do right now…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Paul, Paul, Paul I'm sure you wanted to write drivel because I seldom dribble. May Allah bless and keep you. And Paul, you didn't tell me your thoughts on the Westboro Baptist Church. You must have some. You sound like a man with definite opinions.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If the Pew Research numbers are true then Phelps can not be Democrat.

A new poll shows markedly increased support by Democrats for same-sex marriage.The Pew Research survey says that 65% of Democrats support gay marriage, while only 29% oppose it.

What are your thoughts Paul?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Me thinks it was the Housemartins what drove him from dribble . May Ishtar visit a plague of camel lice upon your nether regions if this be not so .


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry Moment - Fred W Phelps has *never been elected *to public office
And is a Democrat through and through!!
Wikipedia is great!

Fred Waldron Phelps, Sr. (born November 13, 1929) is an American pastor heading the Westboro Baptist Church (WBC), an independent Baptist church based in Topeka, Kansas. Phelps is a disbarred lawyer, founder of the Phelps Chartered law firm, and a *former civil rights activist*.

*Democratic Party*
Phelps has run in various Kansas Democratic Party primaries five times, but has never won. These included races for governor in 1990, 1994, and 1998, receiving about 15 percent of the vote in 1998.[33] In the 1992 Democratic Party primary for U.S. Senate, Phelps received 31 percent of the vote.[34] Phelps ran for mayor of Topeka in 199335[36] and 1997.[37]

*Support for Al Gore*
Phelps supported Al Gore in the 1988 Democratic Party presidential primary election.[37] In his 1984 Senate race, Gore opposed a "gay bill of rights" and stated that homosexuality was not something that "society should affirm".[38] Phelps has stated that he supported Gore because of these earlier comments.[39] According to Phelps, *members of the Westboro Baptist Church helped run Gore's 1988 campaign in Kansas. Phelps' son, Fred Phelps Jr., hosted a Gore fundraiser at his home in Topeka and was a Gore delegate to the 1988 Democratic National Convention.[4]* Gore spokesman Dag Vega declined to comment, saying "We are not dignifying those stories with a response."[40]

*Nice try moment , but no he is and always has been a Democrat Lawyer Wacko* Guess he is just part of the 29% of democrats that don't support gays.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DrDirt, wikipedia is great, wikipedia is good, long live wikipedia. It sounds like you are one of those (myself included) that reads passages from wikipedia to your children. Allah bless and keep you.

Moment, the last time I did battle with lice it was 1970 and I was in Vietnam. Kicked their little butts I did.

Still waiting Paul.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

I am really surprised that those LJers that in the past have called me *********************************** (and worse) have not come to the defense of their Westboro bretheren.

Not that surprising. I think most here can distinguish between a fanatical, hate filled, bunch of losers, and a person who is analogous to that chimp at the zoo who lures you in just so he can throw his poo at you.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry Dr .No ,HE is a Republican . Nice try. According to the DSA ( Democrats for a Socialist America ) . He changed his affiliation from democrat to Republican just like David Duke , grand wizzard of the kkk , Republican .
*
"The truth will set you free, but first it will make you miserable.*" -James A. Garfield (American President (20), 1831-1881)!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@Dkv, That agent orange must have worked well on the lice , how's your grey matter ? You still ambulatory ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, the grey matter seems to be working just right. Although, there are a few on this site that would argue otherwise. I just can't get the old noggin to go with the flow.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh well.. if the DSA says so….. cough cough…

He was at the Democratic convention…. selling popcorn?

Ran for office as a democrat

ACLU lawyer

So I call BOVINE EXCREMENT on the Phelps becoming a Republican.
Just google Phelps dem or rep and your DSA doesn't even show up.

"Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit upon his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin slitting thoats" H.L. Menken

I don't believe in a government that protects us from ourselves. 
Ronald Reagan

By the way he said he would vote for OBAMA….
http://thefierceadvocate.com/?tag=its-bad-when-even-fred-phelps-wont-vote-republican
This is HOW BAD the GOP primary really is….
Monday, January 23rd, 2012 
This guy is saying up front even though he's a member of the super-wackadoo Westboro Baptist Church (they of the "God Hates ********************" sign) he's voting for Obama. Yes. The GOP is so bad that even Fred Phelps and his inbred church are considering casting a vote for a guy who has been the best President for LGBT rights ever. OK, this is really funny. Here's that part of the interview from Huffpoach, done by Reggie Cameron:

What are your thoughts about Newt Gingrich winning the South Carolina primary?

He's a liar, thief, and adulterer… that's Newt Gingrich, the so-called "champion" of the conservative party.

So Newt doesn't have your vote for president. What about the other Christians who are running for the nomination?

These people claim to be Christian, New Gingrich and Mitt Romney and some of them others. They aren't pure followers of Jesus Christ. I wouldn't trust [any] of them with a handful of change to go get me some bubble gum. There's nothing of any value in [any] of those human beings. *I would rather have Obama…*
Really? Obama has stood in support of the LGBTQ community.

*Compared to these people who claim to be Christian, I'd go with Obama.*


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

*@Dkv, That agent orange must have worked well on the lice , how's your grey matter ? You still ambulatory ?
*
What a moronic post!

As one of many many VN vets that are suffering with serious health issues(and the tens of thousands who have died) from Agent Orange exposue. I am offended by your cruel, thoughtless post.

I don't know if I want to be a member of a site where people like you exit, even if they are 'talented.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

No disrespect intended to you or any veteran ( I was joking with DKV). When someone dumps 28 million gallons of chemical agents on a country , there are going to be problems . Go look at some birth defects ( caused by those agents) photos before you start vilifying me . War is hell . I know that better than you possibly think I do .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ DrDirt* ,....I guess the DSA might have gotten a *few* facts skewed , cough cough . I think you got the combo platter on this one …........Religion *and* Politics . Cudos . : )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't forget the sex, Moment. A trifecta of sorts. Religion, politics and sex. The American way…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahhhh SEX!!!!

God Bless America


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Did I miss something …. I didn't see any sex of any kind!*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, you out there somewhere? Hello?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MORE BREAKING NEWS!

An Indiana sheriff's office is investigating alleged misconduct by the pastor of an evangelical megachurch who was fired after admitting to an "improper relationship" with a teenage girl, the Hammond Post-Tribune reports.Jack Schaap, 54, was pastor at 15,000-congregation First Baptist Church of Hammond, Ind., for 11 years and broadcast his sermons worldwide.The church said in a news release that Schaap committed "a sin that has caused him to forfeit his right to be our pastor," the Associated Press reports.

My faith is restored. May Allah forgive this man.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Sad, and not an isolated incident I'm sure. This man has abused his position of trust, let down himself, the girl, his wife, family and congregation. It could only be worse if he is a paedophile.

But tell me why does this restore your faith?

It sounds like a bit of a gloat to me. This has never happened to an Imam?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I should have said my faith in mankind is restored. I don't expect much. Also, I am sure Imams are also guilty. I would be the first to publish such.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Was that poll token outside a primary school gate?

No, it was probably right outside the Republican National Convention..


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

No, it was probably right outside the Republican National Convention..

where they polled ' Democrats For Obama' protestors.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, a little misunderstanding then, good job I'm a reasonable person…

As for faith in mankind and low expectations, well, you've got a point.

The Jehovah's Witnesses have stopped calling round to me, (they were quite persistent there for a while), after I pointed out (to the one who spoke) that ******************** sapiens sapiens is not really all that nice an animal.

History is littered with atrocities - and they're still happening.

Going back to impropriety, just face it, Humans are fallible - even the ones we least expect. Is it worse that a pastor has sexual relations with a teenage girl, or a President gets a bit extra in the Oval Office?

You'd sometimes wonder what there is to have any faith in?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

renners -Your question

Is it worse that a pastor has sexual relations with a teenage girl, or a President gets a bit extra in the Oval Office?

I would rather have the president getting blown by an *adult* Compared to a pastor or a (high school teacher) preying on teenagers.

I feel that after college, once you are working in washington and in your 20's somehow I see that as consentual - It to me is about somone in a position of power/authority having sex with those under 18

Anyone going to claim that somehow ALL teachers are pedophiles - based on how many have been in the news the past few years….sex in class, teachers having elementary school kids taste his seed in class (LA schools)...having lovesick teens kill husbands off for them?? 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2094444/Mark-Berndt-School-teacher-roaches-childrens-faces-fed-semen-took-photos.html

*Maybe we shouldn't equate wanting to teach with wanting to touch…. anymore than you are doing with clergy. And just realize there are some really sick bastards out there*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr, don't take it out of context. I am merely trying to make the point that even people in a position of trust can do very wrong things. From a pastor to the highest Office in the land. I'm not trying to label all clergy as paedophiles.
Did you read (hash)80 thru 82?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

renners - it seemed particulary with #80
It did seem a gloat about restoring faith in humanity by plucking out incidents of sick bastards…. they saying "SEE how bad the churches are!!" 
Then "#81 and 82 we start including the Imams….

Then you ask the question "which is worse" Priests or presidents…

As I look down the thread it seemed that we began tarring with a broad brush entier groups based on actions of a few.

That is one of the challenges of the internet…. there is a lightning fast news cycle, and though it can seem that things have gone downhill, I suspect this is a result of both better reporting, but also the diseination over cable news and internet. Before you only heard 1 or 2 really grizzly things that made national news, then your own local news. Now we hear and see every transgression of every person worldwide in realtime - and as a result start extrapolating to entire populations the transgressions of a minority of people..

I don't have much of a dog in the race about priests…other than scout meetings in the fellowship hall and a couple weddings and Christmas Eve, it has been about 12 years since I spent time in the pews.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MORE SICKNESS

Averting trial later this month, a Roman Catholic priest in Kansas City pleaded guilty today to child pornography charges for photographing five young girls in and around churches, according to news reports from Missouri.

May Allah forgive this man but not until he has been punished.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

other than scout meetings in the fellowship hall and a couple weddings and Christmas Eve, it has been about 12 years since I spent time in the pews.

So your one of those "Folding Chair" Catholics?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad - not familiar with the term (can guess the meaning based on context).... don't do catholic though, just not that into kneeling on the little flip out board in the pews and singing in latin (one of the weddings was Catholic)

I am actually pretty big on FAITH…. not so good with RELIGION/theology….

But I see the whole "priests are pedophiles" mantra goes on…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Katdaddy, have I ever insulted you? Why did you just say what you said to me? May Allah bless you.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Enough with the priests please DKV. It's like me saying all Muslims fly planes into buildings.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, the priest story is straight from USA Today. If you would like to report true stories of muslims that fly planes into buildings then I would be fine with that. The priest pleaded guilty to a very specific incident. It is not a generality as would be all muslims flying planes into buildings. BTW, I am an ex-catholic.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Another moron!

You know why camels are called "Ships of the Desert", don't you?

They're full of arab semen.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Miket, as you state in your signature you opened your mouth. Can you explain the moron statement? May Allah help you.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Miket: I thought that all bigots were in jail when I came to the states in 1980. How come you have been on the loose for this long. If you are a 3 rd. grader that might be funny. As an adult it just shows that you are still in the 3 rd. grade, and going to stay there.

DKV: I do not think that even Allah can help this person.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

what the "heck" is this post doing in a wood working site? Get a life…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, Jim, Jim I'm sorry you got lost. This is the nonshop talk forum. The other 11 are the woodworking ones you are looking for. I know you don't normally visit this forum and I'm sorry you got lost and had to witness this thread. May Allah keep you safe and never lost again.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, I have to ask this. Do people really believe that DKV's icon is of him?

Just look here:
http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-photography-middle-eastern-man-turban-image11159997

I love Google image search.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuck, would you rather I use this one? My avatar reflects my love of Allah. Nothing more.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

78% of business owners agree with Gaster Lumber and Hardware









Support Ray Gaster in Georgia, yeah buddies.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Another believe it or not.

BOISE, Idaho - Former Republican U.S. senator Larry Craig aims to fend off a federal election lawsuit against him by arguing his infamous July 11, 2007, Minneapolis airport bathroom visit that ended in his sex-sting arrest was part of his official Senate business.

Allah be with you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That sign is an embarrassment..it just screams ignorance … It's just disgusting and Un-American to outright insult the president..whether you agree with his policies or not he is still the President…the office demands a certain amount of respect..just another *********************************** racist..It just goes to show you how stupid most people are and how the sheeple just listen to the static without knowing the facts..In the speech his sign refers to, Obama was talking about how business owners couldn't do it without the help of their EMPLOYEES…not the frigging Gov….dumb hayseed..


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I have an idea, lets get thoes amazing guys at NASA to teach the guys in Washington how to get along and work together, maybe everyone would be better off. Can you see it now, people solving problems and not making more.. Wow, GO NASA,,,, TIME TO GET A NEW GROUP OF PEOPLE IN WASHINGTON THAT CARES ABOUT EVERYONE, NOT JUST THEIR OWN IDEAS….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Benchbuilder, your thoughts could also apply to the folks here at the LJ site. A group of people that care about everyone not just their own ideas. Thanks benchbuilder.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS!

The man who fatally shot six people at the Sikh Temple of Wisconsin was identified today as Army veteran Wade Michael Page, 40, who washed out of the military in 1998 after a six-year hitch.The Southern Poverty Law Center, a group that has studied hate crimes for decades, says on its website that Page was a frustrated neo-Nazi who had been the leader of a racist white-power band known as End Apathy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

ANOTHER DISCUSSION TOPIC!

Greece has long been Europe's main entry point for illegal immigrants from Asia and Africa seeking a better life in the West. But Greece's severe economic problems and high unemployment are making the problem worse than ever.Police said Monday that 6,000 people were detained over the weekend in Athens in a massive operation incongruously named after the ancient Greek god of hospitality, Zeus Xenios.Officers across the city were seen stopping mostly African and Asian people in the street for identification checks. Most were only briefly detained, but about 1,600 were arrested for illegally entering Greece and sent to holding centers pending deportation.

I would love to discuss the idea of borders. Anyone have any thoughts on Arizona, Kurdish nationality, middle east, Yugoslavia, etc? We could talk borders all day.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's Talk About This

OAK CREEK, Wis. - A gunman who killed six people inside a Sikh temple in Wisconsin was a known white supremacist who had been kicked out of the Army in 1998.Wade Michael Page, 40, of South Milwaukee, Wis., was "a frustrated neo-Nazi who had been the leader of a racist white-power band," the Southern Poverty Law Center said in a press release Monday. .

Are there any white supremacists or white supremacist sympathizers on LJs? If so, I would love to hear your ideology and the doctrines you believe in. If I'm not mistaken most white supremacists are ultra-christian and I know there are a few of those on this site. I apologize in advance if there are none and I have in any way insulted mainstream christians. I would just like to hear from a white supremacist and why they are driven to such acts. They can be compared very closely to Muslim terrorists and there has been a lot of discussion on this site concerning that subject.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Unfortunately their fantasy world, is the same one that we live in. While they go to heaven for their "good deeds", the other dead end up, just that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A suspicious fire destroyed a Joplin, Mo., mosque early today, just a month after its roof was damaged by an arsonist, according to news reports.The Islamic Society of Joplin served about 50 families. Several members are doctors in area hospitals. It opened in 2007, and in 2008 an arsonist burned its sign, the Associated Press says.

More love between religions…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One is a methodist, the other follows islam, is there a difference?


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

There is not a dimes worth of difference between a fundamentalist christian and a fundamentalist Muslim. They would both kill you in a heart beat if they thought their god told them to. They are both wackos who live in a fantasy world.

I would like to hear DKVs take on this issue since he appears to be a 'fundamentalist muslim'.

Two weeks later and the right wing knuckle draggers still haven't figured out what Obama said, or they know and don't care if they spread another lie about Obama.

They probobly know and don't care because the left will continue to call them names like you do. No sensible person wants to be associated with people that go around calling other people names. From what I have seen here, you are the left wing version of the people you supposedly stand against.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimmy, I am married, own a business, do not own a gun and go to the mosque every Friday. I am probably your average Muslim. I like everybody unless they prove to me I shouldn't.
Allah bless you.


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

My neighbor is Muslim. He does not say "Allah bless…...." every time he speaks to someone. What's the deal?


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

Plus you've never seen me spread a rumor here nor anywhere else.

I can appreciate that. Now if we could just get you to stop the name calling we'll be all set and us lefties will have a 'representative' here that doesn't make us look as bad as Rush makes the right.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

More religion vs religion…god must love his killers.

August 7, 2012-Updated 1600 GMT (0000 HKT)STORY HIGHLIGHTSGunmen attacked a Deeper Life church in central NigeriaAmong the dead is the pastor, a military official saidNo one has claimed responsibility, but suspicion fell on Boko HaramThe militant Islamic group has carried out similar church attacks in the pastLagos, Nigeria

(CNN) -Gunmen attacked a church in the central Nigerian state of Kogi, killing at least 19 people, a military official said Tuesday.Among the dead was the pastor of the Deeper Life church in Okene, Lt. Col. Gabriel Olorunyomi said.No one has claimed responsibility, but immediate suspicion fell on the militant Islamic group Boko Haram, which has carried out similar church attacks in the past.

An eyewitness told CNN that the attackers were carrying sophisticated firearms and shot randomly at the members of the congregation gathered for Bible study Monday night. Blood flowed through the church as bodies fell limp, the witness said.5 dead in Nigeria blast, 3 in clashesAttacks keep Christians in hidingReligious attacks have been on the rise in Nigeria recently.

Christian and Muslim militant groups have attacked each other's religious sites, claiming retaliation for prior attacks.At least three people were killed and 14 were wounded in an explosion at a mosque in Maiduguri last month.And on June 17, at least 50 people were killed at three churches. Boko Haram claimed responsibility."Let them know that now it's the time for revenge God willing," the group said then. "From now on, they either follow the right religion or there will be no peace for them."


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

no answer DKV?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Jimmy, I didn't see the question. I include Allah in all my posts because it gives me joy.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

It is my humble opinion that the gods have killed more or the human race, than natural disasters. That is why I stay away from that stuff. I am OK with you guys indulging as much as you want, just leave me out of it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DKV: Maybe you should look up the rest of the "poem" I use as my sign-off? Kind of 'wordy", but nice….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice bandit.


----------

